# Drake LST 3/1 and 4/1 coats and parkas - what do you think?



## wdsk (Dec 7, 2008)

If you have one, let me know what you think about either the LST Drake 3/1 or 4/1 parka or 4/1 wader coat. What about those hinge pockets .....good or bad? Will the hinge frames eventually wear through the material, do you think? Thanks.


----------



## Mike Peters-labguy23 (Feb 9, 2003)

I got one not sure if you call it a 3-1 or 4-1? Nice coat but it's heavy with the hinged pockets. Plenty warm!


----------



## freebird (Feb 15, 2008)

Best duck jacket out there. Very tuff! The hinged pockets are great. Maybe the first time that someone who really hunts designed a jacket. The only negative is the zippers SUCK!!!


----------



## wdsk (Dec 7, 2008)

freebird said:


> Best duck jacket out there. Very tuff! The hinged pockets are great. Maybe the first time that someone who really hunts designed a jacket. The only negative is the zippers SUCK!!!


Elaborate more for me on the zippers,please. If I'm going to drop that kind of $$ on a coat I want to know all the pros and cons if possible. One plus is the neoprene cuffs, but I was also surprised to read some negative reviews on these coats from Cabelas customers. 

Of course this is also an opportunity for others with other brand duck coats/quad type parkas and jackets to chime in and tell me what you think. Thanks!


----------



## Doug Moore (Nov 8, 2006)

I have the 4/1 and have abused it for 2 years and no problems. I like the magnetic pouches and have not noticed any wearing. However waterproof it is not. If you need something to stay warm & dry I wear a Columbia 4/1.


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

The Cabekas brand parkas with gore tex is the best rainproof jacket in my opinion. They have made a jacket that is similar to Drakes. I also have their dry plus in rain jackets and they are good also.


----------



## Tville (Jun 29, 2005)

Son-in-law bought one -- it leaked on first outing. He was soaked - I was dry in a 10yr old Cabelas. Finally got an exchange one from Drake -- not an easy process.


----------



## Jim Danis (Aug 15, 2008)

I don't like the hinge pockets. The jacket itself is fine. Even though they state each pocket holds a box of shells they don't.


----------



## ducknwork (Jun 12, 2009)

I bought a Cabelas driplus 4 in 1. It is an awesome coat so far. Plus, I only paid about $100 for it (Regular price $160). Great deal!

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...arentType=index&parentId=cat601753&id=0033478
________
Gay movie


----------



## Mike Peters-labguy23 (Feb 9, 2003)

ducknwork said:


> I bought a Cabelas driplus 4 in 1. It is an awesome coat so far. Plus, I only paid about $100 for it (Regular price $160). Great deal!
> 
> http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...arentType=index&parentId=cat601753&id=0033478


I have this coat and the Drake 4-1. I wear the Cabela's one 90% of the time because it is lighter and seems to be more waterproof. The Drake coat seems a little warmer and has the neoprene cuffs and cool pockets though.I got the Cabela's one when I returned my Columbia 4-1 that seemed to get me wet even when it wasn't raining!! Man I hated the Columbia one, thankfully Cabela's returned it for full price after I used it for 2 seasons.


----------



## wdsk (Dec 7, 2008)

Tville said:


> Son-in-law bought one -- it leaked on first outing. He was soaked - I was dry in a 10yr old Cabelas. Finally got an exchange one from Drake -- not an easy process.


Tville ..... you located in the Rose City? I've got some good friends in the exterminating business there!


All ....... these comments are fairly consistent with other reviews that I have found on the net. These coats are pretty pricey, and I do like some of the features. However, a duck coat that isn't 100% rain proof is not much use. Keep the comments coming. Thanks.


----------



## Frenchy (Jul 9, 2005)

I've got the 4-1 and love it. Zipper sticks sometimes by catching fabric at the top. Other than that its been great.


----------

